

New Horizons Color Images Reveal Two Distinct Faces of Pluto - fla
http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/News-Center/News-Article.php?page=20150701-2

======
Falcon9
Rather than a series of spots, it almost looks as though there's a dark streak
across much of the equator, with a few vertical light colored stripes crossing
it. Definitely curious what future images show.

